# spot facing



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

Lo mencionan en un programa de estudio de varios oficios (Mantenimiento Mecánico, Eléctrico, Tornos CNC, etc.). El contexto son fresadoras (taladros), la frase exacta es:

"Drilling, Boring & *Spot Facing*".

Drilling = Taladrado
Boring = Escariado
Spot Facing = ?

Si alguien conoce el término en español le agradecería mucho que me lo proporcionara.

Saludos.

_Nota: Spot Facing es "Refrentado", aquí dejo la respuesta en caso de que alguien llegue a necesitar el mismo término. Muchas gracias de todas maneras._


----------



## Eva Maria

Tampiqueña said:


> Hola:
> 
> Lo mencionan en un programa de estudio de varios oficios (Mantenimiento Mecánico, Eléctrico, Tornos CNC, etc.). El contexto son fresadoras (taladros), la frase exacta es:
> 
> "Drilling, Boring & *Spot Facing*".
> 
> Drilling = Taladrado
> Boring = Escariado
> Spot Facing = ?
> 
> Si alguien conoce el término en español le agradecería mucho que me lo proporcionara.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> _Nota: Spot Facing es "Refrentado", aquí dejo la respuesta en caso de que alguien llegue a necesitar el mismo término. Muchas gracias de todas maneras._


 
Querida Tampiqueña,

Metalurgia y siderurgia, Transporte terrestre, TRANSPORTES [COM] 
*EN*
spotfacing 
*ES*
refrentado 

Metalurgia y siderurgia, Transporte terrestre, TRANSPORTES [COM] 
*EN*
back spotfacing 
*ES*
refrentado de retroceso 

Besos!

EM

PS: Ayvá, muchacha! Que me acabo de dar cuenta que ya te habías contestado a ti misma! He llegado un pelín tarde, jejeje! But now you've got my validation!


----------



## lpfr

La palabra más próxima que veo para "spot-facing" es "avellanar" y "avellanamiento". Aquí se puede ver lo que es "spot-facing".

En cambio no veo cual diferencia puede haber entre "drilling" y "boring". Para mí los dos términos son sinónimos y quieren decir "perforar".


----------



## Eva Maria

lpfr said:


> La palabra más próxima que veo para "spot-facing" es "avellanar" y "avellanamiento". Aquí se puede ver lo que es "spot-facing".
> 
> En cambio no veo cual diferencia puede haber entre "drilling" y "boring". Para mí los dos términos son sinónimos y quieren decir "perforar".


 
Mon très admiré Louis,

Suerte que te tenemos a ti, puesto que no se te escapa ni una! 

You're right about "drilling" and "boring"! But look:

ÁREA TEMÁTICA SIN ESPECIFICAR [COM] 
*EN*
drilling
boring 
*ES*
perforar 
taladrar 

Al existir dos formas de decirlo, Tampi podrá usar ambas para su traducción.

EM


----------



## lpfr

Hola Eva María,
  Cuando digo que, para mí, "drilling" y "boring" son sinónimos, solo quiero decir que yo no veo ninguna diferencia. Pero eso no quiere decir que no haya una para los especialistas. 
  Leyendo la frase, debe haber una diferencia. Quisiera conocerla. 
  En cambio, veo una ligera diferencia entre perforar y taladrar. Taladrar se hace necesariamente con un taladro o una broca. Pero no se taladra un túnel ni un pozo. En cambio, se perfora un túnel. Tal vez haya una diferencia similar entre las dos palabras inglesas, pero no llego a encontrarla partiendo de las definiciones del diccionario.
  Saludos cordiales,
  Luis


----------



## Eva Maria

lpfr said:


> Hola Eva María,
> Cuando digo que, para mí, "drilling" y "boring" son sinónimos, solo quiero decir que yo no veo ninguna diferencia. Pero eso no quiere decir que no haya una para los especialistas.
> Leyendo la frase, debe haber una diferencia. Quisiera conocerla.
> En cambio, veo una ligera diferencia entre perforar y taladrar. Taladrar se hace necesariamente con un taladro o una broca. Pero no se taladra un túnel ni un pozo. En cambio, se perfora un túnel. Tal vez haya una diferencia similar entre las dos palabras inglesas, pero no llego a encontrarla partiendo de las definiciones del diccionario.
> Saludos cordiales,
> Luis


 
Louis/Luis/Lewis,

Yes oui! Pero parece que todo depende de cómo se usen en cada idioma:

In English they say "drill a tunnel" and "drill a well", but "bore holes".

- "Drilling" lo asocio más a "taladrar".

- "Boring" lo veo más para hacer perforaciones pequeñas, como agujeros en el metal: "Bore holes for machine bolts."

Pero supongo que son intercambiables en otros muchos casos.

But it's up to Tampiqueña!

Un vrai plaisir les rendez-vous intellectuels avec toi!

EM


----------



## abeltio

Drill es taladrar
Boring es escariar o mandrinar (agujeros de buena terminación y muy precisas tolerancias)


----------



## Tampiqueña

*Hola Eva María:*
¡Muchas gracias! Siempre me has parecido muy culta y amable, hoy tuve la oportunidad de ratificar mi opinión.

*Hola lpfr (Louis):*
Me has ayudado tantas veces que decir "gracias" me parece insuficiente. Pero a falta de algo mejor ¡Muchas Gracias!
Yo también consideraba "drilling" y "boring" como sinónimos, pero en el programa de estudios los mencionan en el mismo punto como si fueran cosas distintas. 

Ustedes me han puesto a pensar, voy a investigar a fondo para encontrar las diferencias. Aunque concuerdo con Eva María, "drilling" lo relaciono con taladrar y "boring" con hacer pequeñas perforaciones (también lo encontré como "escariado").

*¡Gracias Abeltio!* 
Tienes razón, también me he encontrado el término "mandrinar" varias veces.

¡Saludos y gracias de nuevo por responder a mi pregunta, me han ayudado mucho!


----------



## jalibusa

Intentando agregar a la confusión:
-"Drilling" significa que se emplea un drill (broca) aunque el resultado de la operación sea un "borehole".
-"Boring" se hace con otro tipo de herramienta, diferente de una broca: "boring bar" o "boring tool" p.ej., y resulta en agujeros generalmente más grandes que los que generalmente se hace con brocas, de mejor terminación y como dice abeltio, más precisos, como en los cilindros de un motor. 
-"Bore" describe la luz (el vano) de un agujero no importa como haya sido generado.
-"Avellanar" es solamente "countersinking" y agradeceré si alguien puede sugerir una explicación para el origen del nombre en español.
Entre los metalworkers se describe a un tonto como alguien "who doesn't know whether his *ssh*l* is bored, drilled or countersunk"


----------



## lpfr

Hola Jalibusa,
  Estoy de acuerdo que "avellanar" no es lo mismo que "spot facing". Dije que es lo más próximo que encontré.
  En cuando al origen. La palabra no figura en un diccionario etimológico que tengo. Pero apuesto un café que debe ser similar al de la fresa. La herramienta de avellanar original debía tener una forma de avellana, como algunas fresas (no las de mecánica) tienen aún un aspecto de fresa con los granitos al exterior.

  Por cierto, puesto que pareces conocer el tema, ¿Como se dice "spot facing" en español?


----------



## jalibusa

*lpfr:* totalmente de acuerdo con la "fresa", agrego "piña" que es como se le llama a un "hobber" de generar engranajes, pero por más que miro una avellana, la veo esférica y no logro asociarla a la conicidad de un avellanamiento.
Creo que el "refrentado" de Tampiqueña es correcto para "spot facing".


----------



## lpfr

En ese tiempo no se conseguían avellanas descascaradas. Si miras una con su cáscara, la encontrarás menos esférica: avellana.

  Refrentado es lograr una cara lisa y perpendicular al eje, y se hace con un torno. Cuando busqué la definición encontré lo que puse en referencia. Y cuando busqué los útiles para hacerlo, corresponden a la definición. Es decir es una especie de avellanado, pero en lugar de ser cónico, es cilíndrico. Mira esta imagen.
  ¿Que entiendes tú por "spot facing"?


----------



## jalibusa

Crear en una superficie no plana o irregular, una superficie lisa y plana, frecuentemente alrededor de un agujero para que se p.ej.se acepte con mayor solvencia una tuerca y/o arandela tal como en tu figura; se hace tanto en el torno como en la fresadora.  
En español de Uruguay es "frenteado", nombre general para superficie plana que resulte de maquinado.
A riesgo de repetir lo obvio: spot=puntual , facing=hacer una cara.


----------

